# Was ist los mit den Online Mitspielern heutzutage? (+WWZ Spielersuche)



## Karotte81 (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auch vor kurzem WWZ im Epic Store abgegriffen habe, spiele ich es auch ab und an mit nem Kumpel. Es ist nicht das beste Spiel, aber das abknallen der Zombies macht nachwievor Spaß und auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt auch der Bedarf an Teamplay, allerdings ist das auch der Grund warum ich hier quasi zwei Themen in einem aufmache.

Was mir natürlich nicht nur in WWZ aufgefallen ist, aber es ist das aktuellste Beispiel dass man mit fremden Leuten heutzutage leider fast nichts mehr anfangen kann. Es ist nahezu unmöglich eine Kommunikation aufzubauen. 19 von 20 Leute antworten nicht im Textchat. Sprachchat nutzt auch so gut wie niemand, ich allerdings auch eher ungern, da ich damit oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Es addet aber auch niemand andere, also Anfragen gehen gen 0, selbst wenn die Leute offenbar auch keine Mitspieler haben. 
Dies betrifft natürlich nicht nur den PC Sektor und wie gesagt nicht nur WWZ. Ich weiß nicht mit wievielen Leuten ich im PSN schon Kontakt hatte, und man sich(oft auf meine Initiative hin) geaddet hat, aber dann nie wieder irgendwas kam. Habe unzählige "Leichen" in meinen Freundeslisten.

Und in fast allen Spielen ist es einfach ab einer bestimmten Schwierigkeit unumgänglich etwas zusammen zu spielen, sich vllt auch mal abzusprechen. Aber dazu kommt es nie online. Ich kann nicht mal den Hordenmodus(bei WWZ)  ausprobieren, weil sowieso niemand auf den anderen achtet, geschweige denn kommuniziert. Und nur mit meinem Buddy ist etwas blöd, v.a. wenn man weiter kommen möchte.

Und sobald eine Mission fehlschlägt, wie letztens z.B. bei einer schwierigen Herausforderungsmission, zerschlägt sich die Gruppe immer, aber wirklich immer. Es gibt keinen zweiten Versuch, kein einspielen(selbst wenn man es vorher fast geschafft hätte), man fängt immer mit jeder Gruppe bei 0 an und hofft nicht drei komplette Egoshooter als Gruppenmitglied zu bekommen. 

_tl;dr:_​
*Fazit: *


Online heutzutage kaum noch Kommunikation(Sprache/Text), auf allen Ebenen
wenig bis selten Teamplay
kein Interesse an Kontaktaufnahme
bei Misserfolg(oder zu langen Wartezeiten) wird sofort das Spiel beendet. 

Nervt euch das auch bzw. kennt ihr das auch? Und warum ist das so? Ich meine, es müsste doch eigentlich fast jeder, der ein Spiel spielt, Interesse daran haben, etwas zu schaffen, v.a. wenns schwieriger wird, da müsste einem doch irgendwann klar werden, dass das ohne Teamplay nicht funktioniert. Es können ja nicht alles kleine Kinder, Kopfhörerlose, Egoshooter und Kommunikationsverweigerer sein. 

Wie geht ihr solche Spiele an, wenn ihr keine Handvoll Freunde habt, mit denen ihr einen Squad bilden könnt? LFG Websites?  Clan beitreten? Oder einfach sein lassen und sich online nicht ärgern lassen ...(was auch oft meine Wahl ist). 

Könnt ja gerne mal eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen posten, vllt lindert dass ja den Ärger ein wenig 

Ansonsten suche ich tatsächlich vllt ein paar Mitspieler für WWZ, da ich momentan etwas mehr Zeit zur Verfügung habe. Bin selber 38, mein Buddy auch, ganz entspannt, Humor und Hirn(manchmal) auch vorhanden. Wer Interesse hat, kann ja eine PN schicken oder seinen Nick hier reinposten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Mai 2020)

Das Problem betrifft eben nur arcadige Spiele weshalb ich auch fast komplett davon weg gegangen bin. Mein Weg hat mich zu Post Scriptum und schließlich auch Hell Let Loose geführt und da ist Kommunikation Pflicht. Ich hab das noch nie gesehen das tatsächlich in einem Spiel der Voice Chat von so gut wie jedem genutzt wird und das man in Zusammenarbeit versucht das Spiel zu gewinnen.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (12. Mai 2020)

Geanu, bei eher Simulationslastigen Genres ist Kommunikation Pflicht. In diesem Zusammenhang ist Squad ebenfalls positiv aufgefallen. Und wenns richtig komplex sein soll Arma 3..


----------



## Karotte81 (13. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt natürlich, WWZ in dem Fall ist keine Simulation, dennoch ist es auch dort so, dass man auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ohne Kommunikation, oder zumindest aufmerksam zu spielen und auf seine Teammates zu achten, nicht wirklich weiterkommt. Das Spiel endet ja nicht bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad normal. Also eigentlich ist es fast egal wie anspruchsvoll ein Spiel ist, um es richtig zu spielen, sind Absprachen oder aufmerksame Spieler nötig und das geht einfach vielen Menschen online heutzuage ab, was ich einfach schade finde. 

Auch in MMOs ist die Kommunikation ja arg eingebrochen, wenngleich es dort natürlich noch besser ist, aber auch kein Vergleich zu früher. Da hat es irgendwie Spaß gemacht, mit anderen zu spielen, zu plaudern und unzählige Herasuforderungen anzugehen. Vor allem verstehe ich nicht, da der Fokus heutzutage so auf MP liegt, dass gerade dort so wenig Leute Interesse daran haben, überhaupt einen Ton von sich zu geben. 

Hell let loose hattem ein Kumpel witzigerweise schon, das habe ich mir gestern dann auch mal geladen. Ich hoffe es ist einen Tacken weniger anspruchsvoll als Arma, denn das ist nun wirklich zu realistisch(mir zumindest). Aber danke für den Tipp, das probieren wir mal aus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Mai 2020)

Hll ist etwas arcadiger als Arma quasi ein Post Scriptum was nicht auf die Spitze Richtung realismus getrieben wurde. Ja klar gibt es verschiedene Schwierigskeitsgrade und man müsste eig. dort auch im Team arbeiten um eine Chance zu haben, aber die meisten juckt das halt einfach nicht und sind sich nicht bewusst das sie das ohne nicht schaffen, die klicken sich einfach rein ohne nachzudenken. In MMOs konnte ich jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen, früher wurde wenig außerhalb der Gilde gequatscht, heute nicht anders ab und zu mal findet man doch jemanden.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Hll ist etwas arcadiger als Arma quasi ein Post Scriptum was nicht auf die Spitze Richtung realismus getrieben wurde. Ja klar gibt es verschiedene Schwierigskeitsgrade und man müsste eig. dort auch im Team arbeiten um eine Chance zu haben, aber die meisten juckt das halt einfach nicht und sind sich nicht bewusst das sie das ohne nicht schaffen, die klicken sich einfach rein ohne nachzudenken. In MMOs konnte ich jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen, früher wurde wenig außerhalb der Gilde gequatscht, heute nicht anders ab und zu mal findet man doch jemanden.



Sehr gut, so habe ich mir HLL auch vorgestellt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Mai 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, so habe ich mir HLL auch vorgestellt.



Einfach auf einen Deutschen Community Server joinen, 38te, 91, 18te oder sowas da findet man eig. immer gut zusammen arbeitende Squads und dann machts auch richtig Spaß. Wenn du Fragen hast einfach stellen das wird solang man nicht gerade im Feuergefecht ist auch gerne erklärt eine wirklich gute Community mit wenig ausnahmen.


----------



## The_Senrex (9. Juni 2020)

@Karotte Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, bei diversen Games.
Ich mein mir geht es auch oft so, da will ich nur mal kurz 1 Stunden BF oder CoD datteln und hab kein Bock ein Headset aufzusetzen etc.
Aber oft, gerade bei anspruchsollen Spielen oder wo Teamplay ein Muss ist, geht da garnichts, jeder macht seinen eigenen scheiß und am Ende verliert man kläglich.
Egal wie man als Squadleader etc. versucht das Team zusammen zu halten, es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Ich glaube es ist einfach nicht mehr wie früher. Die Jugend heutzutage, aber auch oft ehemalige Gamer sind nicht mehr gewillt viel Zeit und Mühe in ein Game zu investieren, sie wollen nur kurz daddeln und so schnell und ohne Mühe gewinnen. Psychologisch gesehen will der Belohnungseffekt des "Schaffens" einer Aufgabe/Ziels erreicht werden, aber eben ohne sich groß Anzustrengen. Das ist aber völliger Blödsinn, denn ein geschenkter Gewinn belohnt nie so wie ein hart erarbeiteter.
Die Leute haben auch keine Geduld mehr, wenn ich z.B. Rocket League zocke und es steht mal 3:1 verlassen sofort viele des Verlierer Teams das Spiel, noch bevor es zu Ende ist (Nicht kompetitiv). Als ob nur das Gewinnen zählt und nicht der Spaß am eigentlichem Spiel...
Zum Glück kann man nur sagen, dass es (noch) ein paar echte Gamer gibt, die den eigentlichen Spaß des Spiels, also nicht das Gewinnen, sondern den Weg dorthin, wert schätzen. Leider nimmt die Menge der Spiele immer mehr ab, gerade bei Konsolen, alle Konsolen Games die es auch auf den PC gab, aber eben Konsolengames waren, sind viel zu leicht, ohne Herausforderung, vllt guter Story ja, aber null Skill lastig.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2020)

The_Senrex schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist einfach nicht mehr wie früher. Die Jugend heutzutage, aber auch oft ehemalige Gamer sind nicht mehr gewillt viel Zeit und Mühe in ein Game zu investieren, sie wollen nur kurz daddeln und so schnell und ohne Mühe gewinnen. Psychologisch gesehen will der Belohnungseffekt des "Schaffens" einer Aufgabe/Ziels erreicht werden, aber eben ohne sich groß Anzustrengen. Das ist aber völliger Blödsinn, denn ein geschenkter Gewinn belohnt nie so wie ein hart erarbeiteter.



Das war früher, genauer gesagt seit breitflächiger Einführung von Internetflatrates 2004 rum, nicht grundsätzlich anders als heute.
 Anzunehmen es wäre anders gewesen ist schlicht rein selektives "früher war alles besser" ausblenden von negativen Erfahrungen. 
Kann mich jedenfalls gut daran erinnern das auch 2005 in Guild Wars 1 schon genug unkommunikative Vollpfosten rumrannten...

Persönlich spiele ich seit 1997 (Ultima Online) MMOs und Multiplayer Titel (UT, Quke, BF1942) und zu der Zeit war es wirklich noch etwas anders.
Nicht das es da unkommuniktaive Leute nicht auch gab, aber es waren ehr an einer Hand abzählbar Wenige, in einer aber auch insgesamt deutlich kleineren Online-Community, im Vergleich zu heute.
Lag wohl schlicht auch daran das bei Minuten genauer teurer Abrechnung fürs Internet die meisten Spieler damals doch ein Interesse daran hatten ihre meist begrenzte Zeit auch möglichst effektiv und erfolgreich zu nutzen und entsprechend auch ehr mal kommunizierten, weil das hilft.

Mit der bezahlbaren Internetflat hat sich das sicherlich etwas geändert, mehr Leute die zu bezahlbaren Konditionen mehr Zeit online verbringen konnten, da bleibt es halt auch nicht aus das dann vermehrt nervtötende unkommuniktative Dödel bei sind und das dies im Laufe der Jahre bis heute sicher noch etwas mehr zugenommen hat liegt schlicht daran das die Verbreitung von Internet und online zu zocken zwischen damals und heute noch weiter zugenommen hat und damit auch das dadurch eben auch nicht ausbleibt das noch öfter der eine oder andere Dödel unterwegs ist.


----------

